# Paying subs



## plow73 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am getting subs to plow for me per hour at 75.00 dollars.Do you guys pay cash or do you send them a tax form at the end of year.Thanks Bill


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

10-99 form at year end.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I get a 1099


----------

